# Eurotunnel Pricing.



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

There has been discussion on here of Eurotunnel's surcharging of motorhomes & minibuses compared to equivalent vans.

I have just needed to do a comparison of ET's fares for the same crossing in different vehicles and it makes for an interesting exercise.

Crossing Out on 30th Sept Return on 7th Oct.

Fares shown are for cheapest and dearest cost for a standard crossing on each day.

Car < 6ft £76 - £165
Car > 6ft £76 - £165
Van < 6ft £76 - £165
Van > 6ft £95 - £206
Campervan (any size/height) £114 - £247
Minibus (any size/height) £114 - £247

They say they do not charge more for high vehicles - maybe not for cars, but they do for vans.
Just why are campervans & minibuses charged so much more for the same or less space than a van?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Should that be 6metres rather than 6ft? or is it height?

Anything 'motorhome' is more expensive, not sure about minibus unless it's for occupancy?

Peter


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

No 6ft - height.
They take no notice of length, only height for allocation to single or double height carriages.

But why should a motorhome be surcharged just because it's a "campervan" (their description not mine).

PS I have noticed that they no longer allow "box vans" (of any weight) on the passenger service, only panel vans up to 3.5t now.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

PS I also see they have dumped their Reg Plate based vehicle selection system - I wonder why?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"Just why are campervans & minibuses charged so much more for the same or less space than a van? "


Because they can, and the market will bear it :serious:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

... their Reg Plate based vehicle selection system... 

What does that mean Stanner?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Probably - Automatic Number Plate Recognition (ANPR)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

JWW said:


> ... their Reg Plate based vehicle selection system...
> 
> What does that mean Stanner?





JWW said:


> ... their Reg Plate based vehicle selection system...
> 
> What does that mean Stanner?


A while ago they had a system that asked for your Reg No and selected the class of vehicle from the information that provided.

However it did not always pick up that the vehicle was an "expensive" campervan instead of a "cheap" panel van and they were asking people to pay the difference for their mistake at check-in.

Not good for customer satisfaction to being saying "Our computer screwed up, so you'll have to pay 20% more"

So it looks like it's been binned.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Probably - Automatic Number Plate Recognition (ANPR)


They still use ANPR for check-in like the ferries do but do not seem to use it to identify the class of vehicle when making a booking any more.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Stanner said:


> There has been discussion on here of Eurotunnel's surcharging of motorhomes & minibuses compared to equivalent vans.
> 
> I have just needed to do a comparison of ET's fares for the same crossing in different vehicles and it makes for an interesting exercise.
> 
> ...


I see a great need for more of us to get together in order to take advantage of the Frequent Traveller scheme.
10 Journeys is the minimum number you buy to use the system.

This year we have joined with someone and going out after 4pm and returning before 12 midday (actually13.00 from France) enabled us to cross for a basic £43 plus £11 as a motorhome.
£54 each way is a bargain as far as I'm concerned.


----------

